

Js_of_ocaml: a compiler of OCaml bytecode to Javascript - ColinWright
http://ocsigen.org/js_of_ocaml/manual/

======
mas644
Awesome! I love OCaml and this is a great way to get some apps running in the
browser. I particularly like the simple OpenGL example with the 3D globe.
Great way to get your app onto multiple platforms quickly.

